# Places to live near Barcelona?



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

My husband is currently in the process of securing a job in Barcelona and we are researching places to live with our 2.5 year old daughter within an easily commutable distance. Any guidance or experience on this subject much appreciated as we are clueless!! We have primarily looked at Sitges but have heard the traffic is bad and it's expensive?? Help! )


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've heard that Sitges is lovely, altho I dont live in that area so I cant really comment. I think we may have one or two posters who do tho!!? I think hteres a train service to Barca from Sitges and trains in Spain are a lot cheaper than the UK

The Barcelona area is expensive - comparable to London I believe, so I guess it depends on your husbands income and your expected lifestyle

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've heard that Sitges is lovely, altho I dont live in that area so I cant really comment. I think we may have one or two posters who do tho!!? I think theres a train service to Barca from Sitges and trains in Spain are a lot cheaper than the UK

The Barcelona area is expensive - comparable to London I believe, so I guess it depends on your husbands income and your expected lifestyle. What you really need to do is to go over there and have a good look around

Jo xxx


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

HayleyBryant said:


> My husband is currently in the process of securing a job in Barcelona and we are researching places to live with our 2.5 year old daughter within an easily commutable distance. Any guidance or experience on this subject much appreciated as we are clueless!! We have primarily looked at Sitges but have heard the traffic is bad and it's expensive?? Help! )


Hi, well where to start? People commute in from many different areas - many of which are nice. I think it's really going to depend on your budget and where in the city your husband will be working. 

Sitges is very nice but pricier than some other places as it's close to the city, popular with tourists and locals alike, and on the coast. Many commuters come in to Barcelona from Sitges by train not by car.

Without knowing your specific circumstances it's very difficult to advise but perhaps take a look at San Cugat del Vallés and suurounding area. It's popular with foreigners as it's a very easy commute, and of sufficient size to offer a good choice of schools, medical services, shops, restaurants, etc.,.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

HayleyBryant said:


> My husband is currently in the process of securing a job in Barcelona and we are researching places to live with our 2.5 year old daughter within an easily commutable distance. Any guidance or experience on this subject much appreciated as we are clueless!! We have primarily looked at Sitges but have heard the traffic is bad and it's expensive?? Help! )


I as a student did a 6 monthbplacement in barcelona and lived in badalona which is on the outskirts. I thought it was ok.


----------



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks guys that's really helpful. We are looking in the region of 1200 euros per month for rental of a decent size property. I would prefer a fairly buzzy area as I will be at home with my daughter and don't want to get too bored/lonely! Hoping to get over there fairly soon as its hard to get to grips with things from here. Thanks for your help )


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

HayleyBryant said:


> Thanks guys that's really helpful. We are looking in the region of 1200 euros per month for rental of a decent size property. I would prefer a fairly buzzy area as I will be at home with my daughter and don't want to get too bored/lonely! Hoping to get over there fairly soon as its hard to get to grips with things from here. Thanks for your help )


Glad we were of some help! Given your budget you should have no problems finding somewhere nice. All the best!


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I found La Ribera, Barri Gotic and Ciutat Vella to be too busy and expensive. Gracia was more my speed... shops and squares but not too chaotic. Still pretty expensive though. I actually liked Sant Andreu, which doesn't get mentioned very much around here. Much more family, not tourists, more afforable. On the redline too. Sant Andreu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. That was the farthest away we got in out neighborhood search, but we walked around everywhere. The beaches were nicer than I expected, but there were much fewer green spaces than I expected.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

We looked at commutes too, and Sitges seemed just as expensive as Barcelona. People mentioned Tarragona and Castelldefels to us, but we never checked them out.


----------



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks, all this info is really useful! Hoping to get out there sometime in the next couple of weeks to visit some of the areas mentioned.
Really appreciate all your help


----------



## Cindy_L (May 13, 2011)

I agree, Sant Andreau is really nice and much less hectic area. More of a family area but enough shops and cafes around to check out. It's worth checking out. Plus side, it's a damn side cheaper than Gracia and all that.


----------

